# The Legend of the Christmas Spider



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Easy to make. Thread a head pin with a loop onto two large beads for the head and body. Curl end of pin with round nosed pliers. Wrap four pieces of equal length thin (24 gauge) around the junction of the two beads. Make sure you wrap twice around and give a tug. 
Thread your beads, leaving an inch of wire at the ends. Curl with round nosed pliers. I found the legend on the Internet, spelling errors and all. Enjoy!!


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

I love these. I used to work with a woman who made these with her sister and sold them at craft fairs. I have 4 spiders in glorious colors. Thanks for the instructions, I have tons of old jewelry I can use.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Never heard that story


----------



## dogyarns (Oct 28, 2014)

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Love how you manipulated the wire and beads to make this !!! However, I have suffered from arachnophobia since I was a very young child, although I have been known to kill one or two since I moved to the country 27 years ago, and if my "spider remover" (my partner, who won't kill ANYthing !!) isn't home. As beautiful as your work is, it still doesn't make me like them, or want to tolerate them !!

Edit: The version of the "story" that I learned in very early Confraternity Classes, was that when Jesus was hiding from the Romans, before his trial and crucifixion, he hid in a cave. A spider was also in the cave, and knowing the situation, wove a web over the opening. When the Roman soliders came to the cave, one said to the other, "Don't bother checking in there. That spider web has been there for a while, and He couldn't have gotten in there without disturbing it." So they went on by. 'course, He was caught anyway, and most of us know what happened next !!


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

VERY pretty! I can certainly see how any Christmas tree would benefit from a few of these.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I've never heard that tale before, while I must admit it's a lovely story I still couldn't entertain putting a spider on my tree, I'm afraid they give me the creeps ☹.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I’m not a fan of spiders but that is beautiful. I was at a craft sale on Friday & a lady was selling these for $20-40 each????. The $40 ones had faceted really sparkly beads


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I'd never heard that story before. Your spider is nice and the story is nice. I've been hospitalized from spider bites 3 times so not a fan of spiders. That said, I attended a fascinating lecture on spiders Thursday given by Jan Washburn.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Have not heard this one in a long time! Lovely spider.


----------



## jemadu (Nov 9, 2013)

Love the spider.

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Never heard this one before, but I love the story. Posted it on FB for my kids.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

Does this story go anything like the Christmas tree pickle story? I'm from near Pittsburgh, PA where HEINZ products originally came from. So apparently you hide a pickle in the tree and who/whom ever finds it gets a prize or good luck for the coming year. Sorry, not sure of the whole story....I guess I could Google it!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

klh1016 said:


> Does this story go anything like the Christmas tree pickle story? I'm from near Pittsburgh, PA where HEINZ products originally came from. So apparently you hide a pickle in the tree and who/whom ever finds it gets a prize or good luck for the coming year. Sorry, not sure of the whole story....I guess I could Google it!


These stories are so charming. I remember seeing pickle ornaments and spiders and never knowing why they were hung on trees. I wonder how many other legends are out there.


----------



## julianaS (Jul 7, 2016)

In my family we had a tradition of making a spiderweb pattern on the ceiling with tinsel garland. It covered the whole ceiling, with a special decoration in the center. Don't know where the tradition came from.
Also, Jesus NEVER hid from the Romans.


----------



## grammylynn (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for the story and the pictures. Love your spider. I had never heard this story but will be making some spiders now for family.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

What a great story & ornament.


----------



## connie886 (Jun 2, 2014)

Lovely spiders! I remember buying a craft kit one time about 15 years ago & making spiders w/the legend for Christmas favors. They were a big hit.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Sweet story and very pretty ornament.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

Interesting ????spider legend. Great craft idea
Pickle legend also fun, I've given pickle ornaments 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Have made many of these to sell at craft shows and as gifts. I am also intrigued by legends .


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

Oops !


----------



## luvs2knit50 (Feb 1, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> These stories are so charming. I remember seeing pickle ornaments and spiders and never knowing why they were hung on trees. I wonder how many other legends are out there.


There are lots of legends about Christmas out there. I have lots of books with different ones. I also get a catalog ( from Bonner I believe) that has ornaments that go along with the legend. Each country has their own special stories. Lok up Christmas legends. You'll be fascinated. Enjoy!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

luvs2knit50 said:


> There are lots of legends about Christmas out there. I have lots of books with different ones. I also get a catalog ( from Bonner I believe) that has ornaments that go along with the legend. Each country has their own special stories. Lok up Christmas legends. You'll be fascinated. Enjoy!


NIce!


----------

